# honey im home



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Well after a nice christmas and new year break, my week started with a bang got my girlie over from ireland middle way through her prep very motivate. Then two girlies who are chopping at the bit to start there prep what a great start to the year xx


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Rachel happy new year! Did you have a good christmas? Check me out posting away lol - trying hard to be less shy!  Starting my diet Monday - scared in case it doesn't work lol but been desperate 2 start it for ages so can't w8! Glad you're back - it's all been a bit male dominated around here xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Cathy said:


> Hi Rachel happy new year! Did you have a good christmas? Check me out posting away lol - trying hard to be less shy!  Starting my diet Monday - scared in case it doesn't work lol but been desperate 2 start it for ages so can't w8! Glad you're back - it's all been a bit male dominated around here xx


Whats to be scared of hun its all trial and error thats how we learnt, lots of diets ive done haven't worked that good then you change and adapt them and figure what does work. I think I read you are diabetic, have you worked your diet accounting for that?

And yes it has got far too blokey usefull imput is fine xx


----------

